# Coffee Real



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've been ordering from various suppliers recently, casting my net a bit wider than before. I really enjoy the Hasbean IMM thread because you get to talk about the coffee you've been drinking, and get others' opinions. So I figured perhaps it would be useful to give my feedback on the various coffees I'm trying, and see whether it stirs any debate or useful comments.

I'm using an HG One and a Cremina, and I feel like I'm only just hitting my stride in terms of producing coffee that I personally enjoy. I tend to favour a small volume milk drink like a cortado, but usually sip the espresso before I pour the milk on, and am not above a flat white either.

So, yesterday I took delivery of 4 bags from Coffee Real: Latin Connection blend, Gone To Lunch blend, El Salvador Decaf, Salvation Decaf blend. They're not rested yet, so to be honest I should be waiting. Nevertheless I dipped in, and this is what I found.

First up was Latin Connection. Yup perfectly serviceable coffee, which tastes to me like what I expect from an Italian style blend. Good dark flavours, but definitely a bit active, and could use a rest. Will return to this in a few days.

Next up the El Salvador Decaf. OK I'm not sure I nailed this. I didn't enjoy what I made, but I am pretty sure I can do better. Will also return to this.

Gone To Lunch was next. Woo. Fantastic mouthfeel, definitely a tad fizzy/active but really really sweet and a great nutty aftertaste. The sip of espresso I had was lovely, and the cortado fantastic. I am not sure I am going to be able to keep my hands off this if I can reproduce the results I just got.

Finally, the Salvation Decaf blend. Good texture as espresso, but the flavour seemed to do better in milk than as espresso. I would be quite happy drinking this as a cortado.

Other stuff - shipping was prompt and reasonably priced. The bags are plastic with a seal at the top, like the Hasbean bags, but when I ripped them open I felt like I was going to rip across the seal.... it never did... but it felt like it was going to.

I'm definitely interested to hear of other people's experiences with Coffee Real. I will certainly shop there again, based on my initial reaction. Once rested, I'll give some more feedback. My one complaint is that I'm not used to buying 250g bags, but at least that means I am getting to try a variety, including some decafs.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Littlehaven in Norwich have used them for years and rate them highly.

Personally they're not for me, they seem to be a more traditional roast and not light enough for my tastes. That said I've never bought a bag and experimented with my own ratios, just had pourovers there occasionally.

If they get the SO Robusta back in again then I dare you to try it! I smelt the bag and it was very intense, I refused to let them make me a pourover of it as I doubt I would have enjoyed it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used coffee real and really like them


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

A few days later, and I'm gradually working my way through the bags. I guess this stuff is personal, but I still maintain that Gone To Lunch is wonderful, and that the El Salvador decaf is hard to get right (I did get it right once, and enjoyed it, but most of the time it's a pale shadow of the Salvation decaf for me).

My current thinking is that next month I may buy from Coffee Real again, probably buying Gone To Lunch and Salvation, and choosing two other coffees.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

My favourite coffee real decaf is the Brazil Oberon Cerrado.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

knightsfield said:


> My favourite coffee real decaf is the Brazil Oberon Cerrado.


Cool, thank you, I may try that!

Have you tried any of the beans I've listed above? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on them if so


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

wintoid said:


> Cool, thank you, I may try that!
> 
> Have you tried any of the beans I've listed above? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on them if so


Apologies for going off topic but I love cortado too but have never made it myself yet, can you let me know how you make yours?

Thanks

Tony

PS, pm me if you don't want the thread messed up.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Only the Salvation Decaf which I couldn't get a decent cup from. I only drink decaf so haven't tried the others you have.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

twotone said:


> Apologies for going off topic but I love cortado too but have never made it myself yet, can you let me know how you make yours?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Haha no no problems, relaxed about all this stuff.

Cortado... well I understood it to mean that you cut the shot a little short, and that you use equal milk to espresso... so for me I do 15g of ground beans into 30g of espresso and then add 30g of steamed milk... I am no expert, but what I call a cortado has become my favourite coffee drink







My local Giddy Up serves me cortado too, but I think they're doing more like 38g of coffee at a similar brew ratio, and perhaps a little more milk.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

knightsfield said:


> Only the Salvation Decaf which I couldn't get a decent cup from. I only drink decaf so haven't tried the others you have.


Interesting, given I can't get a decent cup from the El Sal, but can from the Salvation. Perhaps I'll be in nirvana with your brasilian coffee


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

So time passes. The Gone To Lunch got snurted pretty quickly, and I really enjoyed that. The Latin Connection is also pretty great and almost gone.

I haven't had much luck with the decafs and in retrospect I am not sure I'll buy decaf again. Salvation was OK, but eclipsed by the caffeinated coffees. This is not a slight against Coffee Real, but actually thinking back I don't think I've ever had a really great decaf from anywhere. I'm not into coffee for the caffeine, and would quite like a stellar decaf, but it's not top of my list.


----------

